# are my ternz breeding?



## CHRIS8283 (Jul 20, 2004)

ive got 3 ternz and a caribe in a 135 gallon. the one tern hides behind a big rock in the corner of the tank and peeks its head out and sometimes swims out. The other tern swims in front and fights with the other tern and caribe if they come around.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

No. The tern is displaying typical territorial behaviour.


----------

